# 2015-16 Season Thread



## 29380




----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651876973866782720


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651836006128295936
RIP Harry Gallatin


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651904750389194752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651904666582839297


----------



## 29380

Not a Rebecca Haarlow fan


----------



## 29380

Melo hits his first two shots


----------



## 29380

Machine and1


----------



## 29380

Coach Fish said:


> Melo hits his first *three *shots


..


----------



## 29380

Lopez hitting the midrange jumper


----------



## 29380

KP misses his 1st shot


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651907641631862789


----------



## 29380

KP 0/2


----------



## 29380

KP Turnover


----------



## 29380

KP's hands are bad


----------



## 29380

O'Quinn hits his first shot


----------



## 29380

Nice pass by Grant


----------



## 29380

Only 2 3PA in the 1st quarter :nonono:


----------



## 29380

O'Quinn 3


----------



## 29380

Grant 3 ast in 6 mins


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651913014237634560


----------



## 29380

Grant midrange J


----------



## 29380

O'Quinn is good


----------



## 29380

KP nice block


----------



## 29380

KP 3!!!


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651918466790891520


----------



## 29380




----------



## 29380

Jerian Grant is fun and good


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651919539127586817


----------



## 29380




----------



## 29380

KP pick and pop 3


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651926516989882369


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651939959306371072


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651962131592650752


----------



## 29380

Porzingis' hand are bad


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652628940822061057


----------



## 29380

Derrick Williams is going to be an experience


----------



## 29380

Early is good in transition


----------



## 29380

Derrick Williams 10 points in 6 mins


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652634197425831937


----------



## 29380

Porzingis rebounding well this game in spite of his poor hands


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652635984853663744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652636023625785344


----------



## 29380

Porzingis with 7 rebounds and 2 blocks in 13 1st half minutes


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652636800322813952


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652642204079517696


----------



## 29380

Carmelo's jumper has been amazing so far this preseason


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652643328094289920


----------



## 29380

Porzingis 9 points 10 rebounds 3 assists 2 blocks 21 mins after 3


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652646273468731392


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652650600820289537


----------



## 29380

Derrick Williams 23 points 11 shots 8 fta


----------



## 29380




----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652664636731330560

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652637309704253440


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653684969395634176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653686072086523905

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653688534440742913


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653726209004699648


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653725282038321153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653727748125523968


----------



## 29380




----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656088917100384256


----------



## 29380

Jerian Grant is fun


----------



## 29380

O'Quinn should start


----------



## 29380

Lance Thomas did something on offense


----------



## 29380

Derrick Williams 10 mins 15 pts


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659534237322735616


----------



## 29380

Knicks foul too much


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659536782594281472


----------



## 29380

Vujacic has played well


----------



## 29380

Porzingis 3


----------



## 29380

Galloway 3 threes in a row


----------



## 29380

Derrick Williams


----------



## 29380

Galloway 4/4 from three


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659565696393879554


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661378525300195329


----------



## HB

I know there's been a lot of raving about Kristaps and rightfully so, but your role players are playing some great ball right now.

Galloway is shooting *55% from 3*. Playing terrific defense, and looking like a pretty reliable guard. In fact, he has hit a lot of clutch shots at least from the few games I have watched.

Afflalo is doing his thing out there as well. Great defense, hitting shots, being a terrific teammate.

Lance Thomas is also another guy who I am surprised at his play. Not scared to shoot, but he's making big shots as well.

Bottom line, this team shouldn't be above .500, its a bunch of role players, one budding star and a superstar who I wasn't sure can carry this type of team. I don't know how long the feel good story can last, but the team is playing the right way now. Maybe they can bolster it with some more firepower in the offseason.


----------



## HB

*Carmelo is evolving*



> Anthony isn’t trying to change anyone’s opinion that he’s a selfish player. He doesn’t think he will, despite his numbers and play this season.
> 
> His 17.8 shots per game and scoring average (21.7) are Anthony’s lowest since his second season. His assists (3.84) are the highest in his 13-year career. Anthony has had 10 games of five assists or more and has led or tied for the team lead in that category 15 times.
> 
> With Anthony giving more, the Knicks are getting better results. Their 19 wins are two more than all of last season.
> 
> Anthony has two career triple-doubles. He’s flirted with three in the last 3 1⁄2 weeks, and two in the last four games. He finished one assist shy Dec. 16 against Minnesota, missed by three assists Tuesday in Atlanta, and by two in Sunday’s win over the Bucks.


----------



## 29380

Carmelo been a joy to watch for the most part lately but I'm a firm believer in the saying you can't teach an old dog new tricks.


----------



## TheRigman1

Thoughts on the new signing today/tonight.....the new future????


----------



## 29380

Tony Wroten?


----------

